# 1st time handgun owner -- need advice on accessories & supplies



## neo-logic (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi gang, 

This looks like a respectable forum and presents itself professionally from what I can tell -- I should fit right in. I'm glad I found all of you! 

I will be buying either a Glock 17 or a Glock 26 and I do need advice on that, but seeing as how there is a "semi-automatic pistol" and "glock" sub-forums, I will start that discussion in those places where it seems more appropriate. 

I do need general advice as to what I need to purchase along with my handgun in order to keep it functioning, for maintenance upkeep, and other little items in between that will be necessary for both practicing to keep up my skills and for actual home defense usage. 

I'm thinking of stuff like a gun safe, trigger lock, extra clips, different oils, maintenance kits, carry cases, etc -- but I have no idea what I would actually need as a matter of necessity and practicality. 

I'm hoping y'all can help me compile a list or point me to the right direction as to what YOU can't do without and what you think I should stock up on and how much of it I would need from the get-go! I'm not sure how much ammunition I need to stock up on, what types of oils are necessary, and what repair or spare parts I need to have.

I hope I'm getting my point across. Thanks for your help and look forward to getting to know this place and all of you. 
:smt1099


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

Lots and lots of ammo! Welcome to the forum neo, just a few thoughts here. 

Some of the first things that come to mind are a gun cleaning kit. Whether you buy new or used you want to clean it before shooting it. I have no opinion on which gun, many choose their first based on ammo cost. 9mm is usually the least expensive not including .22. 

As for safes and other gear, we'd need to know your purpose and environment. Got little ones in the house? Is this going to be for self and/or home defense? If you've got kids, you'll probably feel better with the gun locked up. On the other hand if this is going to be home defense, locking it up will be a little self defeating. The list of things you can buy to compliment your weapon is infinite, stay and learn here, the best forum on the web by the way, learn all you can about every aspect of your weapon, and then you can start thinking about gun number 2!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

A small gun safe of the ~$50 variety, with a quick electronic lock should be adequate. It won't deter a thief, but it will keep the kiddies from getting at it. The safest way to have the gun handy around the house is just to wear it, concealed, or in the open if you want to explain it all to the kids...of course, they will tell everybody they meet that their dad has a gun. 

A cheap cleaning kit is fine.

A 9mm Glock or XD is a great choice. They are simple, accurate guns that are very forgiving, maintenance-wise, and I personally recommend starting out with handguns that don't have lever safeties. You learn to keep your finger away from the trigger, and never learn those bad habits that cause inexperienced shooters to be fearful of such guns. They are 100% safe in the hands of any properly trained shooter.

Good ear protection and safety glasses.

Ammo and lots of range time is your best investment. Get some good fundamental instruction the very first thing, and then go shoot as often as you can. Practice marksmanship and being smooth in all of your actions, and let speed come naturally, without giving up smooth.


----------



## neo-logic (Jul 29, 2010)

Thank you for the advice.

As far as usage, I will be using it for home defense purposes. I live in a house and I am worried about over penetration -- is 9mm a good choice for home defense? I have NO kids in the house -- all adults. 

I will definitely buy extra ammunition, ear/eye protection, and a basic cleaning kit. 

I do have questions on the following:

1) Is a safe a good investment for home defense purposes? Also, what do I need to transport the gun to and from the firing range to my house? A gun carry case of some kind? Maybe I should go for a case that comes with a combination lock of some kind?

2) How much ammo should I buy from the beginning?

3) God forbid I'd ever need to deploy my gun for home defense purposes, I imagine that it would mostly be at night. Should I get a tactical light attachment for my gun, and also go for tridium night sights?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

neo-logic said:


> Thank you for the advice.
> 
> As far as usage, I will be using it for home defense purposes. I live in a house and I am worried about over penetration -- is 9mm a good choice for home defense? I have NO kids in the house -- all adults.
> 
> ...


*The night sights are optional, (I prefer them but they are not a must) but a mounted light makes good sense as it will allow you to have a gun, a light, and a free hand if needed. Just remember to use the light indirectly, you can light your target without pointing the muzzle of your firearm at what might not be a threat. Never point your firearm at anything you do not intend to shoot.*


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

neo-logic said:


> Thank you for the advice.
> 
> As far as usage, I will be using it for home defense purposes. I live in a house and I am worried about over penetration -- is 9mm a good choice for home defense?


In my opinion, the best choice for most home defense _only_ situations is a shotgun, configured for self defense with an extended magazine and ~18" barrel. You can buy a good Remington or Mossberg pump and add a light to it for less than a 9mm Glock. You can learn to shoot it well enough for home defense in much less time than it takes to master a handgun.


----------

